# Anyone boarding with knee pain?



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

so....did you go to the doctor? :dunno: last week i broke a bone in my foot riding. i didn't ask my bro's if they have had similar pain before, i went and got it checked out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

i pretty much always have pain in my left knee when riding. i woke up one morning after getting in a fight with a friend and i could barely walk. on top of that i've banged that knee boarding more than any other part of my body. i pop some ibuprofen before i even start riding and i also started wrapping my knee in an ace bandage. the ace bandage works wonders.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

An orthopedic doc explained my periodic knee pain to me like this:
Between the kneecap (patella) and the shin and femur there is a pad of fat that acts as a cushion, preventing your bones from contacting each other. This cushion is compressed when you bend the knee, exert pressure on the patella or shin (i.e. kneeling), and other associated knee movements. Surrounding the fat pad is a liquid (I forget the name) that acts as a lubricant, which is found in your other joints as well. It works far better when it is warmed up. Sometimes if you do not warm up the joint well enough with stretching and low intensity movements and then put a sudden strain on the joint, the fat pad will become pinched between two or more of the bones. This causes it to become irritated and swollen. Once the fat pad is swollen, it will then be more frequently pinched, further exacerbating the cycle. The key to recovery is rest, ice, compression, elevation (RICE) and reducing the overall level of strain on the knee (let pain be your guide). It can takes months, even a year if one continually if one puts heavy strain on the knee for the inflammation to go down.
If this is the actual cause of your knee pain, you'll just need to take it easy for a while.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Go get checked out!!!!!!! I did the exact same thing you did, by ignoring the pain, and ended up missing a good part of the season because I couldn't walk! My knee ended up collapsing on its own after about a month and a half of repeated smackings and it was probably the most painful experience ever. Give your knee a break!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, I have been all season. I try not to board two days in a row because of the pain on the second day. This past weekend it finally got hold of me when I couldn't get out of bed sunday morning after riding saturday night. Went to the trainer yesterday, couldnt diagnose me because of my lack of mobility due to the pain. Now its to a doctor this afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

go to your doc and get an MRI ... you could have tore your meniscus .... like me .... if you did sugery will be in your future


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Well looks like I'll be getting on the MRI/XRay train on Friday for possible meniscus damage and ligament strain/ bruising or something. mmmm great Plus, my petallar tendon is as bad as ever. Yum.


----------

